
Ask HN: Would bootcamps for Advance software Engineering skills be useful? - Nikspatel007
Do you think it would be helpful to attend boot camps that offer advanced software engineering skills?<p>Conference workshops, hands-on sessions, hackathons, etc. are too short for anyone to learn advanced skills.
======
cimmanom
Yes, absolutely. Some of us need structure to learn; and not all jobs provide
the opportunity to continue to learn and level up. And for many whose
employers have training budgets, it would be a justifiable and subsidized
expense.

I for one would jump at the chance to attend a 1-2 week full time or 3-month
evening devops bootcamp in NYC.

------
cottonseed
Although it sounds less structured than this, I'm reminded of the Recurse
Center: [https://www.recurse.com/](https://www.recurse.com/)

------
dozzie
Advanced, like what exactly?

~~~
Nikspatel007
Focusing on Software Engineering principles, Software Architecture, DevOps
engineering, etc.

